# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - wizard =

## BesmirG

Pershendetje,

Per termin "Wizard", qe shpesh perdoret kur instalohet nje program ose kur ndiqen disa hapa te caktuar brenda programit, a ju duket i drejte perkthimi "Udhërrëfyes"?

Pra,

wizard = udhërrëfyes ?

----------


## BlackPanther

Ndihmesë......

----------


## BesmirG

S'me kishte vajtur ne mendje kjo fjale. Edhe kjo eshte nje mundesi, por duhen pare pelqimet per secilin term: 'ndihmesë' apo 'udhërrëfyes'?

Ndihmesa tek fjalori i shqipes ka si sinonim fjalen 'kontribut', dhe afrohet me teper me 'ndihmën'.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Do sugjeroja qe te mos mundohesh te gjesh fjalen respektive te perkthyer... por te kerkosh ate qe do e beje te tingelloje me mire ne shqip...
nqs e ke fjalen per "installation wizard" mund te gjesh gjera te ngjashme si "asistenti i instalimit" apo ku di une.
Dicka qe te tingelloje natyrale... jo e sforcuar... dhe njekohesisht e kuptueshme

----------


## BesmirG

Sigurisht qe po, dhe faleminderit per sugjerimin, por thjesht po e editoja kete term ne nje nga perkthimet qe kam bere (duke degjuar ne nje moment te caktuar ne televizor, para disa kohesh, diçka politike ku permendej termi 'udhërrëfyes') dhe m'u duk ide e mire. Gjithsesi, te shikojme, mbase ka edhe ndonje ide tjeter.

----------


## edspace

Në windows XP shqip është përkthyer *magjistar*. Tingëllon paksa përrallërore por kuptimin e ka. 

Një fjalë tjetër e përshtatshme mund të ishte *ndihmës*. 

p.sh.
- Ndihmësi i Instalimit  
- Magjistari i Instalimit

----------


## xfiles

Une e mendoj si F-I, Asistenti.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Do sugjeroja qe te mos mundohesh te gjesh fjalen respektive te perkthyer... por te kerkosh ate qe do e beje te tingelloje me mire ne shqip...
> nqs e ke fjalen per "installation wizard" mund te gjesh gjera te ngjashme si "asistenti i instalimit" apo ku di une.
> Dicka qe te tingelloje natyrale... jo e sforcuar... dhe njekohesisht e kuptueshme


Përkthim më adekuat është ai i Edspace dhe plotsisht i përgjigjet funksionit të mjetit.Sa i përket përkthimit të "installation wizard" si "asistenti i instalimit" është jo i qëlluar pasiqë një përkthim i tillë më së miri i përgjigjet për fjalët *Setup Assistant*.Momentalisht jam duke përkthyer një softuer ku egziston shprehja e lartpërmendur> *asistenca për instalim*

----------


## BesmirG

Kaq shume zgjidhje per nje fjale! Haaa

Mendoja se nuk tingullonte aq shemtuar fjala 'udherrefyes' qe kisha zgjedhur, por me sa duket jo. Mbase ju ngjan shume e gjate, sepse si kuptim mua me duket se shkon. Edhe ne ekran nuk eshte shume e tepruar, por s'e di.

1. Ndihmës
2. Asistent
3. Ndihmesë
4. Udhërrëfyes

Dreqin, jemi nje grup kaq i vogel i interesuar per gjera te tilla; nese nuk ka edhe nderhyrje nga perdorues normale te kompjuterit kjo dhome e forumit mund te mos kete suksesin qe pritej.

----------


## Qyfyre

Ndihmës më duket si më i përshtatshmi.

----------


## ferrariteam

> Ndihmës më duket si më i përshtatshmi.


me duket me i pershtatshem magjistar...

----------


## Atlantisi

*Unë mendoj se më mirë do të ishte Magjistari i Instalimit siç tha edhe edspace.*

----------


## Aldi1

udhezuesi do te ishte me mire sipas mendimit tim

----------


## benseven11

Wizardi eshte nje aplikacion brenda nje programi
apo sistemi operimi qe te tregon si 
ta punosh programin.
Me nje fjale te vetme perkthehet
Instruktori(qe te jep instruksione precize 
sipas nje rradhe te caktuar,per te kryer 
detyra te caktuara ne nje program)

----------

